# 89 jeep comanche w/chevy sb 9" lift question



## jeep89comanche (Sep 16, 2011)

i have a old comanche that i put a chevy 350 in with 9" of lift. now im in need of some kind of air shock so when i put my plow on this winter i wont have clearance problems with my driveshaft and exhaust, or a different exhaust set up. im running a 7.5' plow and the truck only sags a little but that enough for my home-made exhaust to have clearance issuse. thanks, corey


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

This is a very unique setup. Pictures may help us give you some direction.

Fran


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Measure the shock you have now including mounts and go to Gabriel web site look up the technical specs of there shock find a air shock that is a close match


----------



## jeep89comanche (Sep 16, 2011)

thank you, ill check out that site.


----------

